# حل كتاب Hibbeler - Mechanics of Materials 8th Edition Solution Manual



## أحمد دعبس (2 أغسطس 2017)

*حل كتاب
Hibbeler - Mechanics of Materials 8th Edition Solution Manual
CONTENTS
1
Stress 3
Chapter Objectives 3
1.1 Introduction 3
1.2 Equilibrium of a Deformable Body 4
1.3 Stress 22
1.4 Average Normal Stress in an Axially
Loaded Bar 24
1.5 Average Shear Stress 32
1.6 Allowable Stress 46
1.7 Design of Simple Connections 47
2
Strain 65
Chapter Objectives 65
2.1 Deformation 65
2.2 Strain 66
3
Mechanical Properties
of Materials 81
Chapter Objectives 81
3.1 The Tension and Compression Test 81
3.2 The Stress–Strain Diagram 83
3.3 Stress–Strain Behavior of Ductile and
Brittle Materials 87
3.4 Hooke’s Law 90
3.5 Strain Energy 92
3.6 Poisson’s Ratio 102
3.7 The Shear Stress–Strain Diagram 104
*3.8 Failure of Materials Due to Creep
and Fatigue 107
4
Axial Load 119
Chapter Objectives 119
4.1 Saint-Venant’s Principle 119
4.2 Elastic Deformation of an Axially
Loaded Member 122
4.3 Principle of Superposition 136
4.4 Statically Indeterminate Axially
Loaded Member 137
4.5 The Force Method of Analysis for
Axially Loaded Members 143
4.6 Thermal Stress 151
4.7 Stress Concentrations 158
*4.8 Inelastic Axial
Deformation 162
*4.9 Residual Stress 164
5
Torsion 179
Chapter Objectives 179
5.1 Torsional Deformation of a
Circular Shaft 179
5.2 The Torsion Formula 182
5.3 Power Transmission 190
5.4 Angle of Twist 200
5.5 Statically Indeterminate Torque-Loaded
Members 214
*5.6 Solid Noncircular
Shafts 221
*5.7 Thin-Walled Tubes Having Closed
Cross Sections 224
5.8 Stress Concentration 234
*5.9 Inelastic Torsion 237
*5.10 Residual Stress 2399
Stress Transformation 437
Chapter Objectives 437
9.1 Plane-Stress Transformation 437
9.2 General Equations of Plane-Stress
Transformation 442
9.3 Principal Stresses and Maximum In-Plane
Shear Stress 445
9.4 Mohr’s Circle—Plane Stress 461
9.5 Absolute Maximum Shear
Stress 473
10
Strain Transformation 485
Chapter Objectives 485
10.1 Plane Strain 485
10.2 General Equations of Plane-Strain
Transformation 486
*10.3 Mohr’s Circle—Plane Strain 494
*10.4 Absolute Maximum Shear
Strain 502
10.5 Strain Rosettes 504
10.6 Material-Property Relationships 508
*10.7 Theories of Failure 520
11
Design of Beams
and Shafts 537
Chapter Objectives 537
11.1 Basis for Beam Design 537
11.2 Prismatic Beam Design 540
*11.3 Fully Stressed Beams 554
*11.4 Shaft Design 558
xiv CONTENTS
6
Bending 255
Chapter Objectives 255
6.1 Shear and Moment Diagrams 255
6.2 Graphical Method for Constructing Shear
and Moment Diagrams 262
6.3 Bending Deformation of a Straight
Member 281
6.4 The Flexure Formula 285
6.5 Unsymmetric Bending 302
*6.6 Composite Beams 312
*6.7 Reinforced Concrete Beams 315
*6.8 Curved Beams 319
6.9 Stress Concentrations 326
*6.10 Inelastic Bending 335
7
Transverse Shear 359
Chapter Objectives 359
7.1 Shear in Straight Members 359
7.2 The Shear Formula 361
7.3 Shear Flow in Built-Up Members 378
7.4 Shear Flow in Thin-Walled
Members 387
*7.5 Shear Center For Open Thin-Walled
Members 392
8
Combined Loadings 405
Chapter Objectives 405
8.1 Thin-Walled Pressure Vessels 405
8.2 State of Stress Caused by Combined
Loadings 412CONTENTS xv
14
Energy Methods 715
Chapter Objectives 715
14.1 External Work and Strain Energy 715
14.2 Elastic Strain Energy for Various Types
of Loading 720
14.3 Conservation of Energy 733
14.4 Impact Loading 740
*14.5 Principle of Virtual Work 751
*14.6 Method of Virtual Forces Applied
to Trusses 755
*14.7 Method of Virtual Forces Applied
to Beams 762
*14.8 Castigliano’s Theorem 771
*14.9 Castigliano’s Theorem Applied
to Trusses 773
*14.10 Castigliano’s Theorem Applied
to Beams 776
Appendices
A. Geometric Properties of an Area 784
A.1 Centroid of an Area 784
A.2 Moment of Inertia for an Area 787
A.3 Product of Inertia for an Area 791
A.4 Moments of Inertia for an Area
about Inclined Axes 794
A.5 Mohr’s Circle for Moments of Inertia 797
B. Geometric Properties of Structural
Shapes 800
C. Slopes and Deflections of Beams 808
Fundamental Problems Partial Solutions
and Answers 810
Answers to Selected Problems 828
Index 854
12
Deflection of Beams
and Shafts 569
Chapter Objectives 569
12.1 The Elastic Curve 569
12.2 Slope and Displacement
by Integration 573
*12.3 Discontinuity Functions 593
*12.4 Slope and Displacement by the
Moment-Area Method 604
12.5 Method of Superposition 619
12.6 Statically Indeterminate Beams
and Shafts 627
12.7 Statically Indeterminate Beams and
Shafts—Method of Integration 628
*12.8 Statically Indeterminate Beams
and Shafts—Moment-Area
Method 633
12.9 Statically Indeterminate Beams and
Shafts—Method of Superposition 639
13
Buckling of Columns 657
Chapter Objectives 657
13.1 Critical Load 657
13.2 Ideal Column with Pin
Supports 660
13.3 Columns Having Various Types
of Supports 666
*13.4 The Secant Formula 678
*13.5 Inelastic Buckling 684
*13.6 Design of Columns for Concentric
Loading 692
*13.7 Design of Columns for Eccentric

حل كتاب Hibbeler - Mechanics of Materials 8th Edition Solution Manual *​


----------

